# diseño de transformador de rf



## chchbrs (Nov 23, 2007)

hola a todos... Estoy trabajando con un modulador para la tecnologia PLC y necesito un transformador de rf que trabaje a 20MHz y tenga un ancho de banda de 20MHz. Si alguien tiene los pasos para diseñar uno o si tienen un documento que explique como diseñar transformadores de rf se los agradeceria.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 26, 2007)

Holas.chchbrs.disculpa pero keres una respuesta uniforme en los 20MHZ? segun se eso es imposible alos mas le podrias sacar un par de megahertz de ancho de banda (ke e corrigan en este dato ke nu estoy muy seguro)

Otra cosa para ke keres un transformador de 20MHz para la tecnologia PLC (estos vichos trabajan con señaes digitales y con señales analogicas de frecuencia inferior a 1Khz  alo as trabajan a 4 o 10Mhz como frecuencia de reloj interno del circuito(xtal).


BYE!


----------



## chchbrs (Nov 27, 2007)

hola.. no, simplemente necesito saber como fabricar un transformador de tal manera que yo pueda calcularlo a partir de la frecuencia de trabajo y el ancho de banda. Este tiene que ser a 20MHz, porque asi esta especificado en mi tesis y a esa frecuencia es que voy a caracterizar el canal de transmision...  gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 27, 2007)

Hola  mando esta pagina, espero os ayude ,suerte saludos
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm


----------



## VichoT (Nov 27, 2007)

Holas.pepepuerto. excelente aporte...  tengo una consulta el ancho de banda de un transformador es similar al ancho de banda de una bobina ekivalente? de ser asi se puede calcular facilmente.loke nose es como pasar de impedancia (ohms)a decibelios y de ahy solo invertir la formula de impedancia de una bobina:Z=2*PI*F*L. el ancho de banda seria desde 0Hz hasta el la frecuencia calculada con una atenuacion de 3db

Espero se entienda mi idea y me digan si estoy enlo correco o no...

Otra cosa chchbrs. la tecnologia PLC ala ke te refieres son los Controladores Logicos Programables o Power Line Carrier?.

BYE!


----------

